# BEWARE OF SCAMMER!!!!! "aquasteve" & "fishonthebrain"



## jcardona1 (Aug 21, 2008)

guys beware!!! this guy is a scammer!!!!!! he's using the following info from FL and IL
*USERNAMES: 'fishonthebrain' and 'aquasteve'
EMAILS: [email protected] & [email protected]
NAMES: don pendleten and jess flanagan*

see here: http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=164586

and here: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/swap-n-shop/71599-crs-sale.html

http://africancichlidforum.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=7271&pid=3791929&st=0&#entry3791929

http://www.plantgeek.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11935

http://www.plantgeek.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11934

and several more!

DO NOT SEND MONEY!!


----------



## jcardona1 (Aug 21, 2008)

look, he's using APC to refer himself to his other alias on another thread!!!

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/sale-trade/53393-wtb-crystal-red-shrimp.html


----------



## Revernance (Aug 20, 2007)

thank you. I remember the name aquasteve. I looked at his post.


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks for posting this. I will make sure to keep this in mind when something looks to good to be true.


----------

